# Interviewing The Greatest Names in Racing!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> *Show for Monday, January 23rd*
> 
> Nitro Valvoline / Aarons Funny Car Driver “Fast Jack Beckman” HipLink AF/D Dragster Bonneville Record Holder Driver “Garrett Bateman” JC Auto Glass Top Alcohol Dragster Driver “Jackie Fricke” The Latest News Electric Car Drag Racing With / Ron Adamowicz Interviewed By …
> Continue reading →
> ...


Still waiting for the interview to show up on itunes.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> *Show for Monday, January 23rd*
> 
> Nitro Valvoline / Aarons Funny Car Driver “Fast Jack Beckman” HipLink AF/D Dragster Bonneville Record Holder Driver “Garrett Bateman” JC Auto Glass Top Alcohol Dragster Driver “Jackie Fricke” The Latest News Electric Car Drag Racing With / Ron Adamowicz Interviewed By …
> Continue reading →
> ...


Just listened to it on iTunes. Good job. Telephone interviews kinda suck, don't they? Too bad he didn't have a fact sheet from you to check back to. Your 60' would have shocked them. 

Good promotion of most Ev Drag Racers (those east of the Mississippi, anyway). I'm sure you sent a lot of listeners straight to Google and YouTube to see Shawn's 9.8 .


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

kek_63 said:


> Just listened to it on iTunes. Good job. Telephone interviews kinda suck, don't they? Too bad he didn't have a fact sheet from you to check back to. Your 60' would have shocked them.
> 
> Good promotion of most Ev Drag Racers (those east of the Mississippi, anyway). I'm sure you sent a lot of listeners straight to Google and YouTube to see Shawn's 9.8 .


I did my best from an automobile. I did promote John Metric (Texas), Shawn Lawless (Ohio) and Jeff Disinger (NY). I also promoted Evnetics and Netgain Motors. I kinda choked on my 60' time, just couldn't remember, LOL. 

Our appearance at The GM Nationals should turn some heads!


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Uh, thank you for the unsolicited mention, when are you coming to Texas? DC Plasma needs some fresh meat and I must feed her camaros and pickup trucks every two weeks.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

John Metric said:


> Uh, thank you for the unsolicited mention, when are you coming to Texas? DC Plasma needs some fresh meat and I must feed her camaros and pickup trucks every two weeks.


Well, since you need a sponsor, I thought I was doing you a favor. I would love to race you at any track in the USA or Canada.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*I think we (ECEDRS/ NEDRA) racers should coordinate a race event in the central US that we can all drive. I am willing to drive to any of these tracks:

The Division 3 NHRA List:* 

*BYRON DRAGWAY
**CENTRAL ILLINOIS DRAGWAY
**GATEWAY MOTORSPORTS PARK
**ROUTE 66 RACEWAY
**LUCAS OIL RACEWAY AT INDIANAPOLIS
**MUNCIE DRAGWAY
**OSCEOLA DRAGWAY
**MID-MICHIGAN MOTORPLEX
**MILAN DRAGWAY

http://www.nhra.net/nhracomiframe/tracks/division_3.asp

*We should rent the track for the day and get all the EV Drag Racers to Attend.*

Denise Berube
Shawn Lawless
Jeff Disinger
Ron Adamowicz
John Metric
Tim Brehm
Mike Willmon
Bill Dube
Lowell Simmons
Casey Mynott*
* 
*


----------

